# H Plus Son Archetype run tubeless with Stan's and tubeless tires?



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

I went with H Plus Son Archetype rims on my Dura Ace hubs. Anyway I got a flat after a year plus of running tubeless rims. Can you convert Archetype to tubeless? Does a guy need the strips? 

Thx, 

Jay


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Any road rim can be made tubeless with air-tight tape and valve. Two layer of Stan's 23mm or 25mm tape will do fine. Since the Archetype is not a "tubeless-ready" rim the tire will fit a little looser and probably require a compressor to inflate. Once inflated with sealant you're good to go.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Any rim can be setup tubeless with the right interface. I'd recommend just going with one layer of Gorilla tape overlapping at the valve hole. That should do you just fine.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Two layers of Stan's 21mm tape will work and seal the rim but whether or not the tire will be reliably mounted and stay mounted maybe a different story which you won't know for sure until you try. Since there are no standards yet, matching not tubeless specific rims to road tires is, IMO, a crapshoot not worth the risk of the tire coming off your rim when you least want it.
If you must use tubeless, consider using a tubeless specific rim and a tubeless specific tire.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I checked with Fair Wheel Bikes and they acknowledge that there have been conversions but they do not recommend it. Good enough for me to look elsewhere as they are highly respected builders and I would rather be conservative and go with a better tubeless option.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks, guys! I am going to use tubes. I have no clue why all rims don't come tubeless ready but maybe somebody knows. By the way I ran Open Pro rims tubeless with tubeless tires and the Stan's system with zero flats and no burps or other issues.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

We have been running the Kinlin 279 rim tubeless with no issues. As long as you have a good build up of tape, it should work. We have been using 3 layers. THe first 2 layers was filament tape since it is cheaper, then we laid down Stans tape.


----------

